# is my belt to tight?



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

i tighten my deflection on my 05 750 brute force. it only had 1 shim so i took that 1 out and now when in gear it squeals. it doesnt move on its own but it squeals. is it to tight?


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

A light squeal in gear without movement is perfect tightness. Long as it doesn't do it in neutral and doesn't try to move it's exactly what you want.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

X2, yeah what he said. If the squealing bothers you too much, you can always add a shim that is thinner than the one you took out. 

To the Batcave!


----------



## 11bruterider (Feb 27, 2012)

*Got a ? on the my belt*

on my belt the bike is jerkin when riding in the woods and mud on take off what can i do prim and secondary are changed


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

joshwyle said:


> i tighten my deflection on my 05 750 brute force. it only had 1 shim so i took that 1 out and now when in gear it squeals. it doesnt move on its own but it squeals. is it to tight?


If it's between 22-27mms deflection (22-24 perferred) it's fine. You didn't say what it was.


----------



## bworm989 (Oct 22, 2012)

my bike squeals in high or Low but in Neutral its fine. the only problem i have is my belt slips in thick mud what can i do to stop that from happening i have the HL clutch kit and a stock belt. will a better belt help?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bworm989 said:


> my bike squeals in high or Low but in Neutral its fine. the only problem i have is my belt slips in thick mud what can i do to stop that from happening i have the HL clutch kit and a stock belt. will a better belt help?


HL clutch kit...that's probably part of your problem. They like lots of stall which requires a heavy primary but the stock 58 gram weights just can't generate enough to keep the bely from slipping at slow speeds. Clean it up, set the deflection to 22-24mms and try just a stock primary spring...or a pink, or maroon. See if that fixes it. Bet it does. I hate HL kits. EPI kits are only a little better. If you want the best, talk with VFJ (Vforcejohn). His kits are the best and tunable to.. you...


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

not exactly sure the belt deflection. was just trying to get back together before dark. it was close to 22 tho. it doesnt make a sound in neutral. only in gear. it was slipping bad before i changed it but now it grabs great. feels really great. but i was wondering if it was a little to tight would a little wear fix it? could i mess up anything other than the belt if i left it alone? i have an extra belt so would like to keep it where its at if it wont hurt anything. thanks for the responses. wife ask why i didnt ask an atv mechanic, i told her i could ask 20 on here who knew more so thanks for ur help


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Did you clean the primary and secondary where the belt rides.You can use real fine sand paper and rubbing alcohol.


----------



## bworm989 (Oct 22, 2012)

how do you check your belt deflection? and what would i need from vfj?


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

As was said, a high-pitched squeal in gear is normal. If I pull up beside someone to talk, I stop, take off the helmet, and by then it's starting to squeal. Sounds like a cicada...

I remember reading in one of VFJ's posts (I think) that if it started to squeal like that shortly after stopping in gear, things were fine. Good enough for me...


----------



## bworm989 (Oct 22, 2012)

yeah thats how mine is but it still slips in mud after i get stuck " all ill be able to do after that is burn my belt"


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

ok then i think im safe. thanks for all ur help


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

bworm989 said:


> yeah thats how mine is but it still slips in mud after i get stuck " all ill be able to do after that is burn my belt"


Do the t-rex gear reduction....


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

bworm989 said:


> yeah thats how mine is but it still slips in mud after i get stuck " all ill be able to do after that is burn my belt"


check out my sig. i run epi springs and havent had anytrouble with slipping once i got belt tight but my suggestion is to talk to vforce john. he help me out with just emailing him with my problem and now come christmas i will definately be getting his mod. the guy knows his s**t. good luck


----------

